# AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta?



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

Anyone knows which is better of the two?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

Does AP Racing make brakes for VW? I don't remember seeing them anywhere. Also, what are your plans for the car? YOu may want to look into something less expensive (http://www.ecstuning.com).


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (dcomiskey)*

Yup they do have them for VW's too. You see I would like to get brakes that not only look good but also brake really really well. Don't get me wrong I'm not going to race 24/7 but more like once or twice taking it to the road track. It's more like knowing I got some quality parts that do an amazing job for what they are designed for. 
By all means though if I do not need to spend that much on these brakes and have other recommendations I'm more then happy to see what else is out there. 
quote:[HR][/HR]Does AP Racing make brakes for VW? I don't remember seeing them anywhere. Also, what are your plans for the car? YOu may want to look into something less expensive (http://www.ecstuning.com).[HR][/HR]​


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

Then I would definitely look at what ECS Tuning has. Their Stage 2 brake kits (Porsche mostly) are great deals at only ~$1,000, depending on what combo you get. All other kits are going to cost you a minimum of $1800. You shoul also cosnider the TT/337 upgrade with SS lines and racing fluid. That will run you even less and give you some sick stopping power (make sure to get good pads, too, not Mintex). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

*As seen at the 2003 APR BBQ* 








12.1" rear upgrade, stock caliper









13.1" front rotor with AP 5200 series caliper.
Honestly the AP caliper is just too expensive. The rear kit will be released this week (acutally tommorow). As well as the 13.1" 2 piece rotor that fits under stock 17" wheels with the stock caliper. Of course all our front kits are available with either the Brembo/Porsche Boxster or 993TT caliper. The 14" kits will use the 996TT


[Modified by [email protected], 11:44 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*

ALRIGHT! FINALLY!! Can't wait to see pricing..
BTW, Paul, those drilled rotors looked cracked already.


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Honestly the AP caliper is just too expensive. The rear kit will be released this week (acutally tommorow). As well as the 13.1" 2 piece rotor that fits under stock 17" wheels with the stock caliper. Of course all our front kits are available with either the Brembo/Porsche Boxster or 993TT caliper. The 14" kits will use the 996TT

[Modified by [email protected], 11:44 PM 3-4-2003][HR][/HR]​If I went with Porsche brakes as from what I understand they are mountable to an MKIV I take it(?) how would it compare to AP Racing brakes...
1. Emergency stops from highway speeds
2. Brake fade 
3. Likelyhood of brake damage from taking it to the track once or twice a year
4. Durability for day to day driving
Any info from anyone who has done some research would be wonderful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

My man, AP Racing brakes aren't the be-all end -all (Brembo, Stoptech and a couple of others make kits equally as good or better and cost a lot less). You can't beat the Porsche setups. I personally haven't used them yet, but if they're MORE powerful than my 337 brakes, then I can only imagine how far your eyeballs pop out during a hard stop. Once I start working again, I'll be leaning towards the Stage 2 setup with ECS' new floating rotors. 
(Paul, are you going to have them available for 337s soon?)


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (dcomiskey)*

*dcomiskey* - Cracked, yes, they have seen several track events over the past year. That and I do abuse the heck out of them on the street. Drilled rotors are not recommended for track application. However, we at ECS wanted to subject our rotors to conditions that would exceed any of our customers. Most of the cracks are small and do not effect the integrity of the rotor ring.

*Pocket Empty* AP calipers also do not have piston seals which mean they are subject to yearly rebuilding if you live in areas which use road salt. The AP calipers are very nice, and they are available in a wide variety of sizes, however the Brembo calipers are more affordable, and much more suitable for street and moderate track use. Porsche/Brembo is the only way to go when building a system that needs to function well on a daily driver. 
*dcomiskey* AP RULEZ







Well, only because they are on my car. Yes, all our kits will fit the 337, however the front, 2 piece 13.1" rotor which uses the stock caliper will require carriers from a 1.8T/VR6 MKIV.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Terbonium)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*dcomiskey* - Cracked, yes, they have seen several track events over the past year. That and I do abuse the heck out of them on the street. Drilled rotors are not recommended for track application. However, we at ECS wanted to subject our rotors to conditions that would exceed any of our customers. Most of the cracks are small and do not effect the integrity of the rotor ring.

*Pocket Empty* AP calipers also do not have piston seals which mean they are subject to yearly rebuilding if you live in areas which use road salt. The AP calipers are very nice, and they are available in a wide variety of sizes, however the Brembo calipers are more affordable, and much more suitable for street and moderate track use. Porsche/Brembo is the only way to go when building a system that needs to function well on a daily driver. 
*dcomiskey* AP RULEZ







Well, only because they are on my car. Yes, all our kits will fit the 337, however the front, 2 piece 13.1" rotor which uses the stock caliper will require carriers from a 1.8T/VR6 MKIV. [HR][/HR]​Cool! Thanks for the answers! How much would those carriers cost (add $ to the package)?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (dcomiskey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Cool! Thanks for the answers! How much would those carriers cost (add $ to the package)?[HR][/HR]​MKIV carriers run about $100 each. Your best bet would be to find another MKIV owner that wants to upgrade to the 12.3" setup like yours and trade him +$$$ for his old carriers. We may implement some type of core refund operation to TT and 337 owners.


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*

Great pics Tom and thanks for taking the time to chat with me.


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*

I like the Stage 3 that you guys have. One question though. That system will be fine for day to day driving? I didn't know AP racing would be a problem with salt...
Also who makes the rotors for the Stage 3? And any plans for some kind of a kit to accomodate the rears? 
And last what size of wheels would I need for the stage 3 kit? Will my 17" Monte Carlos be fine?


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

AP's are sweet! cant wait to be able to afford mine this summer. do you guys have a fitment template i can print out for the ap calipers to make sure they fit my wheels?


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the Stage 3 that you guys have. One question though. That system will be fine for day to day driving? I didn't know AP racing would be a problem with salt... *Stage three is fine for everyday use.* 
Also who makes the rotors for the Stage 3? *They are Porsche (Brembo) rotors and calipers* And any plans for some kind of a kit to accomodate the rears? *Coming soon.* 
And last what size of wheels would I need for the stage 3 kit? Will my 17" Monte Carlos be fine? *18" or bigger or spacers for your 17"s.* [HR][/HR]​I just went through the same experience of brake shopping you're going through and my choice is the ECS 13" two-piece floating rotors with the Porsche Boxer calipers. This along with S.S. lines and better pads. Oh and ECS has massive rear rotors on the way to complete the upgrade, although some will say the rears don't need to be upgraded. That is a debate for another thread.


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*

where do you guys source the rotors?


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*


----------



## clownshow (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (b5bel)*

what about for mk3? where is the best source fro AP?


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ *As seen at the 2003 APR BBQ* 








12.1" rear upgrade, stock caliper









13.1" front rotor with AP 5200 series caliper.
Honestly the AP caliper is just too expensive. The rear kit will be released this week (acutally tommorow). As well as the 13.1" 2 piece rotor that fits under stock 17" wheels with the stock caliper. Of course all our front kits are available with either the Brembo/Porsche Boxster or 993TT caliper. The 14" kits will use the 996TT

[Modified by [email protected], 11:44 PM 3-4-2003]

Do you know if the AP Racing caliper will fit under the 17x.7.5 BBS RX without the use of spacers?


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*

I have a TT upgrade on my car, and have driven on Stoptech, Boxster, Boxster S, and 996 equipped Porsche kit dubs. After spending over 5000 miles racing a GTI w/ AP Racing calipers I can tell you that there is no comparision. As a joke to wake me up, Yarrow slammed on the brakes and I woke up suddenly going "did we hit something!?" Hitting the pedal w/ AP Racing calipers is like hitting a brick wall of braking force. The car stops right then and there. An added bonus is no clearance issues as the AP's are considerably thinner than Brembo-type calipers. For anyone planning on spending over $1000 on a brake kit, might as well not waste your money with something inferior, save up for the AP Racing front setup. It can be had for less than the retail price on AP's site as well.
FYI - When we looked up what pads we needed @ Tirerack in Southbend, I discovered that our calipers utilize pads spec'd for an Austin Martin and a TVR. In the case of the AM, we're talking a 4000+lb car I believe.


_Modified by rudyr at 9:27 AM 5-12-2003_


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (rudyr)*

Rudyr, what wheel went over those AP Racing brakes and did it need spacers?


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*

We had 17' BBS CH's on the car, but I think it could even work on some 16" rims as well. Detailed info can be found here:
http://www.apracing.com/roadca...P5200


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (rudyr)*

I believe the BBS CH's are 17x8.5 which should have plenty of offset to clear the calipers. According to specs, I sould have .5 mm of clearance which is the thickness of a piece of paper.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexgti* »_I believe the BBS CH's are 17x8.5 which should have plenty of offset to clear the calipers. According to specs, I sould have .5 mm of clearance which is the thickness of a piece of paper.









With what rims?


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (rudyr)*

That's with the BBS RC's 17x7.5 35mm ET. Haven't measured my track wheels which are Kosei K1s at the same size and offset. I'm hoping to find someone who has actually fitted the wheels.


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*

Does anyone know where I can buy pads for the AP racing MK4 Golf VR6 kit>? 
caliper CP 5200 pad size CP3215D50 with Mintex 1144 (red box) compound?
Mark
oh and I have the AP kit on my car with BBS RX-II 17x7.5 fits no prob without spacers.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (cosmicgreenGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the info about the RX-II


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*

OK the AP setup is now on...


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (cosmicgreenGTI)*

Wow, that looks like barely any clearance between the spokes and caliper. Were you able to just get Eurospec to use the slotted rotors vs. the drilled ones that are on the website without paying extra?


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (reflexgti)*

Theres about 2-3 mm clearance, so no problems. 
I didnt get them from Eurospec. I bought them used and then reconditioned them with a good cleaning and some fresh paint. The slotted rotor came with the kit. The rotor was recently replaced (on the donor car) and they only had about 2-3K miles on em. I think the parts were sourced through a company called Brits, in sonoma CA. I also got my Ferodo pads there.
Note- the rotor hat is thicker than the stock rotor so it will push out your wheel - like spacers would do. I used to run 5mm ones and now I dont.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (cosmicgreenGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the info. You mind me asking how much you paid for them?


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (Pocket Empty)*

C - None of the above








http://www.stoptech.com/cgi/Pr...=Volk 
StopTech's set ups are top notch!


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (MonoSki)*

I've driven both and can tell you straight up, the Stoptech's for the MKIV do *not* outperform the AP Racing offering. Only two car companies specify the same pad (and caliper I believe) as the MKIV Golf AP Racing brakes - Aston Martin and TVR. I'm not sure which models, but AM's lightest car is the V12 Vanquish at over 4000lbs, and it brings that car to a hault. Imagine what it will do to a 2900lb Golf.
Any supercar makers spec Stoptech? Does Stoptech provide an option to upgrade the rear brake setup? Does Stoptech have have the major racing series heritage and succes of AP?
I'm not saying Stoptech's are poor performers, but there is a reason they cost less - you get less. Any yes, the difference is notcible.


_Modified by rudyr at 11:01 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (rudyr)*

I've tracked a car with Stoptechs and they were great though I also agree that the AP Racing kit seems to be better. The Stoptechs are at a cheaper price point though.


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (rudyr)*


_Quote »_Any supercar makers spec Stoptech? 

Not that I am aware of, but I don't really think that is a viable argument.

_Quote »_Does Stoptech provide an option to upgrade the rear brake setup? 

Not for the VW, their kit is set to be balanced with stock rear brakes. Messing up brake balance INCREASES stopping distant in most cases.
http://www.stoptech.com/whitep...1.htm 

_Quote »_Does Stoptech have have the major racing series heritage and success of AP? 

http://www.teamsmr.com/index.html 
Well as they have only been around since 1999, it has a short heritage. Old isn't always the best you know. Just won the latest round of the USTCC in a heavier car. Run AP 6pot's last year and was not at all happy with them. Changed to StopTech's and have had great success.

_Quote »_I'm not saying Stoptech's are poor performers, but there is a reason they cost less - you get less. Any yes, the difference is notcible.


I don't think you get less. I have tried them out in both a WRX and a Corrado with them and they were excel on Colorado mountain roads and around Line Rock. 
But hey, it is a free country, if you want to pay more for a name go for it. I would rather go for real - measured - results.


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: AP RACING or BRAMBO brakes for MKIV Jetta? (MonoSki)*

I wanted stoptech for a long time, but the huge caliper would not fit under my wheels, which, I was not about to change. The AP setup did fit, so thats what I got. 
Stoptech- $1700, AP kit - $2500
I'd still go with the stoptech- for everyday driving. I love the AP kit though!


----------

